# Vancouver City



## Chris Gilham (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello All,

I am looking for information about my father's cousin, George Holeyman. I know he was aboard the Vancouver City as an apprentice in 1944 and I have found other Google links connected to a Captain George Holeyman on the Niger Palm 1960s, and the Bamenda (spelling?) Palm in the 1980s. My father died in May this year, but, both myself and my 2 uncles are keen to discover all that we can about George, and perhaps even make contact with him??

That is perhaps too big a wish! But information about him and his career would be wonderful.

Kind regards,

Chris G


----------



## lekie (May 29, 2007)

Hi Chris
Have alook under Forum ( other shipping companies ) , see Reardon Smith Thread.
Put your search in this forum and hopefully some of the more senior ex. members of RSL can help you with your quest for information.
John G


----------



## Billy6789 (Dec 22, 2012)

My dad was second engineer on the Vancouver City at that time(1943-1945) His name was Harry(Henry) Gutman. He passed away in July this year and I too am looking for information about his merchant navy career!


----------

